# Nobody told me!



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 31, 2005)

After finishing my first roll of B&W on Sunday I decided to develop it asap so I could have a go at printing!

After developing and leaving to dry for a few hours I started setting everything up, cleaning and doing trial runs at about 6pm.  With all the playing and experimenting over I stopped for a brew.  That was about 11pm!

I then started to make my very first print very carefully so as to not damage my priceless negatives! (see here http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33472)

5:30am I emerged totally elated because I have a handfull of prints.  Not particularly fantastic photographs but prints I made myself!:cheer: I was fine until I realised the time!:shock: 

Nobody told me that a darkroom was like a time capsule!  10 minutes inside is actually 2 hours outside! 

I must get a clock for the wall!


----------



## JamesD (Oct 31, 2005)

Spooky, ain't it?


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats on your first print! 

Ignore the time. It will only distract you.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 31, 2005)

I used to have a digital clock set to 24hr time. It was quite common for me to go into the DR in Winter before the sun had got up and come out after it had set. I used to get disoriented and often not know whether it was AM or PM.
I remember once being puzzled why the pub was shut, thinking it 5pm when it was 5am.
Darkroom? More like a black hole that devours time.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 11, 2005)

> I remember once being puzzled why the pub was shut, thinking it 5pm when it was 5am.
> Darkroom? More like a black hole that devours time.


 
It's the same concept as the early personal computers. I would sit down with my TRS-80 Mod. III, the latest Trash-80 mag, and my cassette tape recorder. Start typing in a program out of the mag. After debugging and test running several times, then saving to the tape recorder, I would realize that the half hour I had thought I had spent was more like 9 or 10 hours. It really has not changed all that much, we still get lost in our toys.


----------



## photoboy15 (Nov 16, 2005)

In college I was lucky to make it to any other classes because I lost track of so much time in there. Oh well I was a photomajor. That why you will see alot of gramatical eros.


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

photoboy15 said:
			
		

> In college I was lucky to make it to any other classes because I lost track of so much time in there. Oh well I was a photomajor. *That why you will see alot of gramatical eros.*


  That's okay - we forgive them!


----------



## Willc73 (Nov 16, 2005)

Photoboy,
where did you go to school?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm doing my darkroom stuff in the university lab and the building closes at 12 at night.

I didn't "notice" how much time has passed until I walked out and the sun was pretty high.


----------



## photoboy15 (Nov 16, 2005)

Johnson County community college in Overland Park, KS.  I was going to go to University of Kansas Photojournalism  program, but got a job at another small college doing there ad work and went there. My teacher at JCCC used to do it and recommended me. The rest is history.


----------



## Tom Ruszel (Dec 11, 2005)

in the darkroom at school we use GraLab 300 timers, the type that you can set for an hour and it counts down to zero.  we keep it running and simply note the position of the second hand when the print goes into the tray.  when the hour is up you have to reset the timer, and every time you do, you realize you have been in there another hour.  yesterday i reset it 17 times.  (no, really, i'm not kidding)


----------



## will turner (Dec 12, 2005)

haha i know what you mean, try getting prints done in a 2 hour lesson, even with a clock i sometimes still miss the next lesson


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 13, 2005)

Still not got a click in there!:er: 

A few days ago I started at 9pm & only finished & came out when my wife wanted to get ready for church 8am the next morning!:blushing:


----------

